
Recovering Live Data with GDB - signa11
http://nullprogram.com/blog/2015/09/15/
======
m1el
[https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/coreutils/2014-08/msg0001...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/coreutils/2014-08/msg00012.html)

A similar story, with `cp` doing "nice" cleanup on exit.

~~~
aexaey
That was an excellent story. Was discussed here too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8305283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8305283)

------
Gys
GDB = GNU Debugger

